# New baby hedgie



## Megalin5150 (May 3, 2013)

Hello fellow hedgie lovers
I researched hedgehogs for months before I finally got one on Thursday, the 25th, so I'm well aware of their shy behavior. This doesn't concern me [although my husband seems to think he doesn't love us] and I know he's just a baby who needs time to get used to us. I've had Milo a little over a week which now makes him 7 weeks old, and I had a couple questions to make sure everything is fine.

After bringing him home we left him alone and didn't touch him until the next morning like we were told by the breeder. He quickly adapted and would uncurl and walk on my hand within seconds of me putting it in his cage. He loves to snuggle in my blanket and sleep while I am on the computer. I know that since he is just a newborn he is going to be a complete poop machine for awhile. Well last Thursday I came home to him covered in his poo and was obviously forced to give him a bath.

Later on he was a completely different hedgie. He balled up the tightest I had ever seen him do and refused to come near us, huffing and hissing the entire time. He was acting more scared than the moment I brought him home. He wouldn't eat or anything and I freaked out. This went on until Saturday and he still isn't back to the way he was. I know it takes time for them, but my concern is because he didn't start out that way.

So did he just really hate the bath and in turn resent me? Is it maybe because he's quilling and that made it worse? Should I not touch him?

I read that no matter what, even if they're a little quill ball the whole time, you should still interact with them and try to bond everyday. Is this true or should I leave him alone for awhile.

Oh, and is it because he's so young that he won't use his wheel? He kind of looked at it as if to say "what on earth is this?" He LOVES his ball though. I put him in it to ensure he is getting exercise since he never wants to come out of his igloo.

Thank you!


----------



## sklock65 (Jan 9, 2013)

Congrats on your new baby!

They will poop less as they get older. Mine was a little poop machine at first but that's gotten much better!

Hedgies can be irritable for a number of reasons. Honestly he probably just needs more time to adjust. If you haven't already, putting a worn tshirt in his cage will help him become familiar with your smell. Sometimes they are easier to interact with depending on time of day. If I wake my hedgie earlier in the day he tends to be much more tired than at night. Try different things and most importantly like you said....just keep trying! The more interaction the better. Some hedgehogs take quite a while to really warm up to their owners so don't give up on the little guy  

Hard to know if he hated the bath. I don't think many actually enjoy it but I've found that got easier over time as well. Henry seems used to it at this point. He never looks thrilled but he's not as frantic in the bath as he once was. 

Definitely continue to handle him with your hands. He needs to learn to become comfortable and if you keep handling him daily he will. Some will end up being friendlier than others...just the nature of having a pet I suppose. 

As far as wheeling...I'm not totally sure but maybe he just needs a little help! I got my hedgie at ten weeks so he already knew how to wheel but when I bought a nice new wheel a few weeks later I had to help him so I have some experience there! I put him on the wheel and sort of blocked him in with my hand. He kept trying to walk out of the wheel but because I was blocking him in he ended up walking forward and quickly got the hang of it. I've also read of people dangling mealworms in front of them as a bribe. He may figure it out on his own eventually but try those tricks to see if it might help! 

There has been a lot of opinions (for lack of a better term) about the use of excersice balls for hedgehogs. I was first scared away by reading that their little legs and feet can get caught and toenails have been known to get ripped off. Also because they poop and pee as they run it isn't the best since there is not much ventilation. On the other hand I've read posts from people that state that they have never had any issues as far as injuries and they are watching and will stop and clean out the wheel if the hedgie uses the bathroom in it. Not trying to sway you one way or the other I just think its worth mentioning to be sure you know the potential risks!

Good luck with all this...and we all love sharing pictures if you've got 'em!


----------



## Megalin5150 (May 3, 2013)

Thank you for responding! You made me feel a little better 

Oh I will never give up on my little baby. I got him for a reason and I love him! I started out putting my socks in his igloo and then just put one of my shirts inside, which he loves to burrow in. And every time I put him in his wheel he quickly gets off, so I will have to try that blocking thing or bribing haha 

I was really hesitant at the ball at first too but since he was not being active at all I finally got one and he friggin loves it. My breeder told me it was fine and I watch him while he's in it, constantly cleaning it since he poos so much. I find it works best because my house is very open and he would easily get lost if let out. He almost tried to escape my lap ten minutes ago!

Also, did you litter train yours? I've been putting his poo in the litter box and then "showing" him where it's suppose to go, hoping he is one of the awesome ones who eventually gets the point. If not though, I don't mind cleaning up after him

*I would include an image if I knew how


----------



## sklock65 (Jan 9, 2013)

Glad I was able to help 

Patience is key with these feisty little guys! I had to earn Henry's love but boy it's worth it! It's like having a baby...they poop everywhere and don't appreciate anything at first but eventually learn to trust haha!

The shirt will help. My boyfriend would never admit to this but I honestly think I have a better bond with Henry because it was my shirt that we donated to his cage setup when we first got him. Even if I wake him up and he's a little grumpy I always slowly let him smell my finger and I swear he always recognizes it's me and calms down. They are most reliant on their sense of smell so it makes sense (no pun intended!).

I don't use an excersice ball but I'm not saying I'm opposed...just wanted to share what I've learned on the subject! Keeping close watch even when he is in there is always a smart move.

Lastly as far as litter training...I tried but Henry never got the hang of it. To this day we put him in his "litter box" if he is about to go when he's out of his cage but he never goes to it on his own. Seems some take well to training others don't. It's not a big deal anymore. He doesn't poop nearly as much as when he was a baby. He always gives a few warning signs so I know he's about to go (stops in his tracks, spreads his stance and sticks out his tail). In his cage he goes only in or under his wheel so that keeps it easy for me. He made that choice on his own I just got lucky I guess. I put a paper towel under his wheel (switch it out every morning) and clean his wheel daily. I've watched him a few times late at night and he will run on his wheel and actually step off to pee on the paper towel. Sometimes I find poop in other corners of the cage but I've gotten really used to cleaning it and now it's no big deal. You can try to litter train but just be prepared for it possibly not working. They can be stubborn little things!


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

My only concern with having any animal in a ball is that they can't get out if they don't like it, like they can in a wheel. I worry that we cant tell tell if they run for fun or because they're trying to get out.


----------



## Megalin5150 (May 3, 2013)

I only keep him in there about 10-20 minutes while I prepare or fold laundry or something like that. Since he's a baby and tires easy I know I shouldn't keep him in there for too long. Plus his way of telling me he's over it is going to the darkest corner of the hallway and taking a nap. I'll stop putting him in there once he starts using his wheel though.

Right now he is nestled in my hand. Not sure if he's starting to warm up to me or my hand is nice and warm haha Either way I'm enjoying it


----------



## Kelcey (Mar 28, 2013)

You can let them try it out and then open it up and give them the option of getting out.


----------



## momIImany (Oct 14, 2012)

Welcome to the forum and congratulations on the new arrival. I see you figured out how to put a picture up. Your baby is beautiful. What's his name?


----------



## Megalin5150 (May 3, 2013)

His name is Milo and he turned 2 months yesterday 

I'm still trying to get him to learn his wheel. He tries to escape the moment I place him on it so I tried blocking it with my hands and he just attempts to climb over. How long do you think it'll take for him to get the hang of things? I don't know if I'm just imagining things or just worried, but he's lookin a little chubby haha I just want him to be healthy. I know babies get tired easy, but he ALWAYS wants to sleep!

On the plus side he's warming up to my husband


----------

